# Peticure



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone try the Peticure nail trimming tool. It looks interesting as it is supposed to be quieter than a normal dremmel.  Just looking for options.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd also be interested to hear thoughts on this product....


----------



## Akira21 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes I bought one around mid November and due to a shortage and a quality issue I did not receive it till February 16. It took forever. It is cordless and runs on batteries. Upon receiving it it came with very limited instructions which basically told me to go to their web site to learn how to use this thing. So I went there and they have some nice instructable videos on how to use the Peticure. My first thoughts when I looked at it in the box was what a horrible color.  So I picked it up to give it a further look. The first thing that came to mind was this was a Dremel. And the first thing that I associate with a Dremel is quality, which what I was holding in my hand was far from it. It feels and looks really cheap, one drop could put me out $60+. So naturally the batteries didn't come charged so I put the battery on the charger for about 4 hours. The batteries get extremely hot while charging and during use, which is a very bad for a rechargeable battery, it will greatly shorten the life of it. 

My first use of this device it was nosier than I though it would be. Not much less than a regular Dremel. Of course my dog was afraid of it due to the unknown but she stopped struggling after about five minutes. This device does a very good job at trimming my dogs nails. My dogs nails were long so the first time took about 10 minutes with learning how to use it correctly and training my dog how not to be afraid. It is easy to learn and BEST of all it doesn't hurt my dog like those horrible clippers I bought from Petsmart. The only thing that sets this apart from a regular Dremel is the attachment at the end which collects MOST of the dust, because after all all you are doing with this is sanding down their nails, oh yeah lets not forget the cheap construction.

Well after using this for about three weeks I can say my dog doesn't mind it and she doesn't struggle. I will say I have hit her Quick a couple of times and both times did NOT draw blood, a plus. It did still hurt her but nothing like using those nail clippers would. I can now do all hr nails in about 5 minutes so it's quick. I have noticed the battery last about 8 minutes be four noticeably slowing down and start to loose power which starting out was annoying at, and if you have more than one dog you may have to charge the battery in between. 

I WOULD recommend this only because it saves my dog so much pain and I'm not nervous at all using this like those horrible nail clippers.

I use this on a 40 lb. Blue Heeler

Pros: Doesn't scare the dog off, fast, cordless, not very messy.

Cons: Cheap parts, battery life is short.

Be four you buy this you may want to check this out : How to dremel a dogs nails

If you would like to purchase this you can find the here at Peticure's website.


----------



## Heather911 (Mar 4, 2008)

OH MY GOD! I love my Peticure…after just two times of using it I feel totally comfortable filing my baby’s nails. I was never comfortable using the dremmel because it bumped and skipped and felt very unstable. This new guard thingy makes it completely stable while filing. I can get the nail rounded and smooth in just seconds. Who cares about the color? I am sure your dog doesn’t mind. This is a safer, more humane way to trim your dog’s nails.


----------



## monoldham (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello!

I used this product two times now (each weekend) & I LOVE IT!!

This is SO much better than the regular nail clippers.....I am very careful when using it on my two Boston's & haven't hit the quick or anything, which is always a plus.....

I always hated paying $9 or so just to have them trim one dog's nails, let alone two dogs......

It's a little bulky, I think, but still awesome! It does a great job & after a minute of being turned on (for each dog), they got used to it really quick & they don't seem to mind it, at all, now......

I haven't had any problems with the battery not staying charged even with two dogs & I can tell you the 1st time of doing this, it took me about 10 minutes per dog because I wanted to be extra careful & make sure I was doing it right..... 

My dog's nails are so much shorter already than they used to be, pretty soon I can get them exactly where they need to be & without paying crazy amounts to the groomers & vets!! 

I give this product an A+++!!! I never want to be without it!!!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

A friend bought one and my opinion is that it's a piece of junk, especially for the price. I bought a (cordless) mini mite dremel for around $30. Much better product.


----------



## monoldham (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't speak for anyone else, but I still LOVE this product, it's AWESOME (3rd time I've used it now), SUPER SUPER SUPER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I was also wondering because I've been looking into using a dremel. I hate paying $10 a week just to get his nails cut. I was going to try out a regular (human) nail dremel and see how that goes. It's not worth spending $30+ when something I already have will work.


----------



## bulldogfamily (Mar 17, 2008)

I just purchased this product, and so far, I LOVE it! It took three weeks for it to arrive. The instructions included in the box were a little vague, and did not state how long to charge the batteries or when to switch out the filing bands. The website had nice video instructions but it did not address these items either. 

It did not take long for my two dogs to become comfortable with the noise. The instructions do provide good advice on how to condition your dog to be comfortable with the product. Once they knew it wasn't going to hurt, they were fine with it. The safe guard attachment is great, especially for novice groomers (like me). It collects most of the dust and is easily removed for cleaning.

I have had no trouble with battery life. I took my time using this product for the first time with our two dogs and it never seemed to loose power. If too much pressure is applied, the filing band will stop spinning. You can bump up the power level if necessary, but I didn't mind it at all.

Customer service seems to be great! I contacted the company once with a minor question through email. They responded within 24 hours and were extremely helpful!

I definitely recommend this product! It's been great for my dogs and my hardwood floors! It is a very safe and humane alternative to traditional nail clippers, and produces a much smoother and attractive finished result. A++


----------



## Anubis81 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have noticed that peticure sells a dremel guard, which essentially turns a dremel into a peticure, would this solve the power or quality issues that some of you have mentioned, while reaping the advantages (no hair catches, more even trimming, catching the waste) of the peticure?

Appreciate all responses!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Anubis81 said:


> I have noticed that peticure sells a dremel guard, which essentially turns a dremel into a peticure, would this solve the power or quality issues that some of you have mentioned, while reaping the advantages (no hair catches, more even trimming, catching the waste) of the peticure?
> 
> Appreciate all responses!


It only fits certain models and mine is not one of them. It would probably work though.


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone. My dog is a nightmare to trim nails on so this dd look intriguing. I'm not totally convinced that a dremmel might not be just as good.


----------



## simi4sami (Mar 29, 2008)

Be very carefull if and when ordering this product. I ordered the product the last week of January, and my charge card was billed within 2 days. When I still did not have it by the end of February, I called to cancel the order. After trying to convince me not to cancel, they finally agreed to a refund by check. I had originally paid by credit card, but they said they did not have the ability to credit my card. I agreed to accept a check and was told I would receive it within 10 business days or two weeks. After 3 1/2 weeks and still no check, I emailed someone by the name of Jayden Drelinger(who had emailed me to apologize that I did not receive the product in a timely maner), to let him know that now I had not received the refund I was told I would get. After about a week he emailed me saying that he had credited my credit card(something I was told they did not have the ability to do), and the very next day I noticed on my account a "charge" from pedicure for the same amount that I was supposed to be credited. I can understand an oversite from a company, but this many regarding one transaction? This company obviously needs some business management help. I have now paid for 2 of the peticures and never received one! And now who knows how long or even if I will get either of the refunds. I will be notifying the BBB on Monday of the poor business procedures that this company is practicing. I can't actually say anything about the product, but the company itself is not very professional. They say it was just a big rush that they had at Christmas time that caused this delay, but I didn't even place my order until a month after Christmas. I think this company has a list of excuses that they give their reps to use. Just be carefull if you do order this product and know what to watch for if you don't get your product, and/or have to ask/demand a refund.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Simi4Sami,

You have probably already done this, but....

Talk to your credit card company. You can withhold the payment of the Pedicure(s) while your hasseling with the company. 

Please be sure to document EVERYTHING! Dates and times of phone calls, e-mails etc., and who you talked to. You're going to need all the proof you can get. 

Good luck!


----------



## simi4sami (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you so much for your thoughts. Yes I have contacted my bank, and I have all the exchanged emails, and the name of the customer service rep I spoke with. I appreciate the advise and the support. I just hope this company gets someone to help them with their problems. Thanks again!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

My biggest problem is the noise. I wont be buying the Peticure, but a regular old dremmel is just so loud.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> My biggest problem is the noise. I wont be buying the Peticure, but a regular old dremmel is just so loud.


Noise was a problem with my original Dremel also. It is an Oster and quite loud. 

I purchased another from Target. It's a small one and very quiet, it's also cordless. I've been very happy with it and so are the dogs. So don't give up if you really want to try a dremel.



simi4sami said:


> Thank you so much for your thoughts. Yes I have contacted my bank, and I have all the exchanged emails, and the name of the customer service rep I spoke with. I appreciate the advise and the support. I just hope this company gets someone to help them with their problems. Thanks again!


With some of the posts here and on another board this company sounds like it might be in trouble. Keep trying to get your refunds, before it goes out of business and you get nothing.


----------



## Dog Grandma (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like a mixed bag. The company has issues to resolve. I also wonder how dogs would tolerate the noise. 

http://groomblog.blogspot.com/2007/12/peticure-tool-disappoints-groomers.html

Lots of comments about the product at that blog.


----------



## bbdane12 (Mar 31, 2008)

Patt said:


> I purchased another from Target. It's a small one and very quiet, it's also cordless. I've been very happy with it and so are the dogs. So don't give up if you really want to try a dremel.


What model did you get from Target? It's small? Does it still have enough power to work well for a big dog?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

bbdane12 said:


> What model did you get from Target? It's small? Does it still have enough power to work well for a big dog?


Dremel 4.8v Cordless. It does 4 little dogs (Boston Terrier, Chihuahua, and 2 Dachshunds). I believe there is another model one step up. Check it out next time your in the store. 

I was thinking of ordering the guard but this Dremel is too small for it.


----------



## tysonmax (Apr 18, 2008)

bbdane12 said:


> What model did you get from Target? It's small? Does it still have enough power to work well for a big dog?





Patt said:


> Dremel 4.8v Cordless. It does 4 little dogs (Boston Terrier, Chihuahua, and 2 Dachshunds). I believe there is another model one step up. Check it out next time your in the store.
> 
> I was thinking of ordering the guard but this Dremel is too small for it.




I have the same Dremel. It has 2 speeds and on the low speed it's pretty quiet..

I have 2 big male dogs, a Rottweiler and an American Bulldog and this little Dremel does a fantastic job. I was always so nervous clipping the Rottweilers nails b/c being black I couldn't see how far to cut. I have no fears using the Dremel and they actually lay down next to me when I pull the Dremel out of the drawer. ... Might be the treats too


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

The first time I used thePetcure on my dogs, I went into the laundry room and turned on the dryer to drown out the noise of the dremmel. It worked! They are used to the dryer andnow I can do it without the dryer on.


----------



## Dog Grandma (Apr 8, 2008)

tysonmax said:


> I have the same Dremel. It has 2 speeds and on the low speed it's pretty quiet..
> 
> I have 2 big male dogs, a Rottweiler and an American Bulldog and this little Dremel does a fantastic job. I was always so nervous clipping the Rottweilers nails b/c being black I couldn't see how far to cut. I have no fears using the Dremel and they actually lay down next to me when I pull the Dremel out of the drawer. ... Might be the treats too


How long did it take you to get the hang of how to use it? How long do you hold it against your dogs nails? Do you file them from the underside or above? 

I guess I really am asking you for a detailed "how to" on using a dremel to file a dog's nails.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Dog Grandma said:


> I guess I really am asking you for a detailed "how to" on using a dremel to file a dog's nails.


This is the BEST site to learn all about... How to dremel your dogs nails.

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html

Good luck!


----------



## tysonmax (Apr 18, 2008)

Dog Grandma said:


> How long did it take you to get the hang of how to use it? How long do you hold it against your dogs nails? Do you file them from the underside or above?
> 
> I guess I really am asking you for a detailed "how to" on using a dremel to file a dog's nails.


The site Patt supplied really gives you all the info you need.

It took me about 3-4 sessions before I got the hang of it. Luckily my dogs are pretty good about being handled. Once they realized they'd be getting treats each time, they don't mind it at all. For the dogs, I'd say after the 3rd session as well.


----------



## dreamer8562 (May 14, 2008)

Sounds like some have had better luck. I ordered this the first week of March, and after about 4wks I sent an email asking for and update. It took 4 messages to get a response, and she said I'd have it in 2wks tops. Here we are about 7wks later and no delivery, and they no longer answer my emails.

I've put in a dispute with my credit card company; hopefully I'll get my money since I didn't get the product.

I'll get an attachment for my dremel and just go from there. It's not worth the hassle of dealing with a young company that knows nothing about customer service.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Dog Grandma said:


> How long did it take you to get the hang of how to use it? How long do you hold it against your dogs nails? Do you file them from the underside or above?
> 
> I guess I really am asking you for a detailed "how to" on using a dremel to file a dog's nails.


Here's a website with writen instructions along with pictures to show you what to do and how:

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/index.html

Because I have Standard Poodles with lots of hair, I pull a pair of ladies' kneehigh hose over their feet, to cover the long leg hair. Their nails pop through the nylon, so all you get are the nails, and no hair. Do pay attention to your dog's ears - if your dog tries to sniff or bite at the dremel, ear hair can get caught as well (I'll either use a snood, or pull up ears and hold loosely with a velvet scrunchy. 

I do brief spurts on each nail, so as not to allow friction heat. My dogs are so used to it that they take a nap! LOL I have my Poodles on a grooming table laying down. For the Shih Tzu, I put him on his back in my lap and go to it.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> Because I have Standard Poodles with lots of hair, I pull a pair of ladies' kneehigh hose over their feet, to cover the long leg hair. Their nails pop through the nylon, so all you get are the nails, and no hair.


That is an excellent idea, thank you very much! I have a long haired Dachshund and I have to be careful about the hair by his nails, this will solve the problem.


----------



## DorcyLumens (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a 5 month old Pug and was wondering what size I should get for her. I figured the Petite would work great, but I want to make sure first. 

Thanks


----------



## dmchristie (Jul 6, 2008)

I ordered mine about two weeks ago after seeing that they had a corded version. After reading all the bad press, I wasn't holding out much hope for a speedy delivery or even an adequate tool but I was desperate. I am happy to report that I received it 7 days after placing the order online. I have used it on my 2 labs and couldn't be more pleased! My older lab "The Love Pig" hates to have her nails done but she has actually started pushing her way in, so she can be next!
I have no experience with nail trimming, in fact is scares me to death but I followed the instructions on the website, provided a lot of positive reinforcement and treats and after about 3 times, I am confident.
If I can do it, anyone can. I highly recommend it.
Pros: Cost effective, safe, easy to use, appears to be a way to bond with your pet also
Cons: After using it on both dogs the motor got warm to my hand, but the instructions say to just turn it off and let it cool, I did, no biggie


----------



## Boomer Brown (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck trying to get one! After waiting 7 weeks (they had said 4-6 weeks when I ordered), I finally emailed them to see where it was. The next day they emailed me with a phone number to call. I called and was told that my order was just processed and I would receive it in a couple of weeks! How convenient that they just happened to process my order, after 7 weeks of having my money, on the day I contacted them! What were they waiting for? How long does it take if someone doesn't follow-up with them? Their customer service and order fulfillment is terrible. I would suggest going to the local hobby store and buying a Dremel!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Ordered mine two months ago, still haven't gotten it!


----------



## donnajn (Jul 8, 2008)

I usually avoid buying things I see ads for on TV, but this is one thing that caught my eye. Sounds like it has worked for a lot of people, so I might just get brave and order one!


----------



## Lotusflower (Jul 21, 2008)

dmchristie said:


> I ordered mine about two weeks ago after seeing that they had a corded version. After reading all the bad press, I wasn't holding out much hope for a speedy delivery or even an adequate tool but I was desperate. I am happy to report that I received it 7 days after placing the order online. I have used it on my 2 labs and couldn't be more pleased! My older lab "The Love Pig" hates to have her nails done but she has actually started pushing her way in, so she can be next!
> I have no experience with nail trimming, in fact is scares me to death but I followed the instructions on the website, provided a lot of positive reinforcement and treats and after about 3 times, I am confident.
> If I can do it, anyone can. I highly recommend it.
> Pros: Cost effective, safe, easy to use, appears to be a way to bond with your pet also
> Cons: After using it on both dogs the motor got warm to my hand, but the instructions say to just turn it off and let it cool, I did, no biggie


i just looked at the peticure website and they have 3 styles to choose from - Petite, Elite, and Power - the petite is too small, does anyone have any insight into the Elite or the Power versions?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I got my Elite model day before yesterday!!! It took 8 weeks ordering it from the website, but I LOVE it!


----------



## transplantguy (Jul 22, 2008)

*DON'T DEAL WITH THIS COMPANY !! THEY ARE HOLDING MY MONEY HOSTAGE !! *I ordered my peticure Dremel attachment in February 08. They billed me IMMEDIATELY. It took the company until 25 March to mail it to me. I received it on 28 March. We tried it out on our dogs (we have 4). One by one each dog recoiled from the noise it made. The dogs fought against the vibration from the tool. Each dog pulled their paws out of and away from this device. It became a wrestling match! On 31 March I called and requested a Return Authorization per their instructions. I mailed the device back via certified mail on 11 April and it was received and signed for on 14 April. On 29 MAY, I called and asked about my refund. I was told it would be another two weeks! On 3 JULY, I called and was again told that the request was in but that it was going to be ANOTHER TWO WEEKS!! WHAT?! I waited. I called on 21 JULY. In between being arbitrarily passed to Voice Mail, Placed on hold for documented 10 to 15 minute blocks of time, being told there was no supervisor available or the boss isn't in today, I spoke to and told and retold this story to Jose, Erica, Detra (I spoke to her on 29 May too), Cynthia, and Marlene (floor manager who miraculously appeared out of thin air). I was consistantly told "sorry it is taking so long. We do all the new refunds. Yours is prepaid and must be authorized by the OWNER of the COMPANY!!! What???! I was also told that it was going to (are you ready?) take at least another two weeks for my refund to be issued!! I was finally told to call the next day and Marlene would get me an answer. I called at 12:00PM and was told that Marlene !!! WAS NOT IN !!! I was asked to call back at 1:00PM. I did so and was told that !!! MARLENE WAS STILL NOT IN !!! At this I pressed the issue and was put on hold (5 Mins). When they came back I was told that she had just spoken to !! MARLENE !!? I was asked to call back at 3:30PM to give her time to speak to the accounts manager and work something out. Despite being outright LIED to, I agreed. I called at 3:30 and Was in the process of being told the same old s--- again so I pressed the issue again and was sent to the Floor Supervisors (Andreas) voice mail. I called back and was again being fed fertilizer when my call waiting rang. It was Andreas. During our TWENTY minute conversation, He fed me a slightly different flavor of the fertilizer. Yep, he told me that after being processed, it would take 30 MORE DAYS !!! I have NEVER received even a single reply from any of the three company customer service e-mail addresses that I have been using to attempt to solve this issue! 
**


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

You have to desensitize your dogs to it, of course they pulled away if you just turned it on and started using it. They were probably scared of it because it's a strange noise. 

Sorry you haven't gotten your money back, if you bought it on Credit card you should get in touch with your CC company and get their help, they can do a charge back to the company to recover the $$$$ (American Express is really good about this!)


----------



## idbug (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks to all of you, who have had such horrible problems with the company or the product, for speaking up. I'm very grateful for the warning, and it might not help much, but that company won't get a dime from me.


----------



## Booboo31 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Pedipaws????*

Hi everyone I am a new dog owner and wanted to try out the pedicure product. With all of your help and lots of research I decided to invest in a dremel. But today a commercial caught my eye,Pedi paws is the newest product being advertised. I have a feeling that it's the same company with a different product name. I really want to find something safe and hassle free for my puppy, who always has such a hard time when I trim her nails, while trying not to be jipped. So, if anyone has a clue on this new product I would appreciate the advice and help.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Hmmm looks the same huh? However, if you order this one you get a bonus of a Shed Ender free, that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry for reviving a semi-old thread, but I must say we are planning on purchasing a peti-cure elite or power. Haven't decided yet. We have three dogs, all three sizes (West Highland Terrier, Lab X, and Shepherd X.. Basically, if the first two were the correct weight, 30lb, 65lb, and Trek is perfect figure at 80lbs)

Thank you for all your opinions on the matter and links to very informative websites on how to dremel. We will be sending it to our home, not summer house, just in case it takes several months like most here have experienced.

*To all those who are having trouble getting your money back:*
What I like to do when conflicting with companies is to say something along the lines of: "So how are we going to handle this? I was told I would receive my money on the ____ and it is now the ____. I really do not wish to take legal action against you guys, but if it means getting my money refunded, as promised, as I have PROOF of such promises, then I will do what needs to be done."

They will then transfer you to the appropriate people and you should get your money within 1-3 business days.

I had to do this with Apple because they told my mother that a labeler would qualify for the 100 dollar rebate when purchasing a macbook, which turned out to be false when we went to fill out the rebate forms. I spoke to the person who took my call, told them what one of the representatives told my mother, and then said "So how are we going to solve this? Because my mother was told it qualified, and clearly now after we purchased it under false pretenses, it does not"

He then said he had the power to refund 100 dollars, the amount of the rebate, to the credit card used in the purchase within 1-3 business days. We saw the confirmation email before noon on the second day.

SO, moral of the story: When in doubt, bring up the "I really don't want to sue you guys, but I will if I have to" bit, and you should get a response. And fast. They do NOT want a legalized black mark on their record that others may use against them also.

PS: I love Apple  Customer service is top notch, get all my protects within two days after ordering, and of course the rebate issue was SO surprising..I was not expecting that AT ALL. I thought we would have to be on hold for hours and constantly change representatives and then be disconnected..Like certain companies like Lenovo -_-


----------



## Barkley's Dad (Aug 11, 2008)

It always surprises me that people have such high expectations of these products. Of course your dog or cat is going to be scared of something buzzing next to them; Peticure has specific recommendations on how to deal with that and they work. All of that is covered in videos on their web site. Fact is it is quieter than any Dremel tool.

As for the wait, it's a new high-demand product filling a niche in a new way, so of course there's going to be a lag. They said it would take up to two months for delivery, and mine was almost exactly that. It didn't occur to me to demand a refund after just a few weeks and go through all that hassle. They also didn't charge my CC until the 8th week.

If you don't like the quality of their tool, which in my mind is very good, then buy the compatible Dremel and their shield for twenty bucks and go to town. 

I have two dogs and use the Elite tool for about 20 minutes continuous each time with no reliability problems. The overall construction of the tool seems excellent to me. I didn't know there was a corded model (don't think it was available at the time or I might have opted for that for longevity purposes), but got the cordless which is handier when working with your pet. Yes, the battery does get warm when recharging. I don't know of any Ni-cad battery that doesn't.

Cracks me up as soon as there is a new product the Chinese clone it. There's a new $20 copy (pedi-paws) with no variable speed that looks like a piece of junk, and also doesn't use the same Dremel sanding drums. Anything to rip off someone else's design work and effort.

I have had an old two speed Dremel for 20 years, and so have a ton of the sanding drums and the arbors already. 

Only suggestion I have is to forgo the Peticure offer of buying replacement drums from them. Go to your favorite home store and just buy the 80 or 100 grit Dremel sanding drums in bulk and save yourself some $.

All in all I'm very pleased with this, at least the Elite model. I'm going to keep an eye on battery life over the long run, and make sure I can get a replacement if necessary. Fact is the dogs were just as scared if not more of the clippers, and with this there's no chance of hitting the quick.


----------



## lablover22 (Aug 11, 2008)

i have to be honest, i didn't want to spend that much money and saw the other one called pedipaws and it really does work well. I have a lab, see my screen name :0 and it does the job great. i actually love the guard on it. I bought it here https://www.buypedipaws.com/Default.aspx
which this distributor looks a little better than some others. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Barkley's Dad (Aug 11, 2008)

lablover22 said:


> i have to be honest, i didn't want to spend that much money and saw the other one called pedipaws and it really does work well. I have a lab, see my screen name :0 and it does the job great. i actually love the guard on it. I bought it here https://www.buypedipaws.com/Default.aspx
> which this distributor looks a little better than some others.
> 
> Enjoy!


I'm glad it works for you. It also is cordless correct? I just felt leery of buying a knockoff of the original, and liked the variable speed of the Peticure. If it's a better mousetrap, then so much the better. FYI, my guy is also a lab (black), but is a basset mix. Laying down he looks like any other lab, but when he stands up he's just 8" off the floor! Great combination of breeds.


----------



## lablover22 (Aug 11, 2008)

Its Cordless - from what i understand from people its not quite as "strong" as peticure but the way i figure is i will take the extra two minutes with pedipaws and this way i know that i'm not going to take off too much at once. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I think one of the best features about it is that you CAN use the Dremmel drums, so you can get a courser drum if you need it (both of my dogs have very hard nails and the drum it came with didn't cut it). The dremmel drums are also very affordable and can be found everywhere. 
My dogs were used to the dremel so it was queiter and FAR safer.


----------



## LUVMYDAL (Aug 14, 2008)

When I heard about this product I googled the name and found some forums with some sad stories. I decided that it was not for me but wanted to see what it looked like, so I went to the site. Was not impressed. I already use a dremel type tool with a guard I made myself. (use a manicurist's tool..easier and quieter)
I never so much as signed up for a newsletter...but somehow my personal information and credit card info (password protected!) was hacked by the site! 
A "peticure" showed up at my door. Since there was no invoice I thought it was a gift and called to see who sent it. I was shocked to learn that the company had somehow gotten my card number. "Rashonda" was rude and nasty. She refused to send me a mailing lable, so now it looks like I will have to pay shipping, two ways...for a product I never ordered.
I am just appalled that they would stoop to hacking visitors information. I wonder how many people keep the darned thing instead of paying $20 for nothing? Or never check their card and think it is a gift? Or are convinced that they are too stupid to remember ordering it? "Rashonda" actually tried to convince me I had ordered it by suggesting maybe I was drunk. I don't drink, and decided not to buy before I even saw the site!
My techie friend says that sites are easily coded to steal information from personal computers, just like they can take your email address when you visit as a cookie. He works for the LA Sherrif's office, so I believe him! Beware, you may not be safe even to look at this site!


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes of course I believe that this company commited a crime (a felony in fact) to get your $20... now you can reply and make your second post on this board.


----------



## Gramfam04 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi, I am curious about the Peticure and PediPaws products. I have a 13 yrs old choc. lab and I dont want to spend a lot of money on one of these products and I dont want to wait forever to receive it. I wish I could go to a store and buy one tomorrow. Does anyone know how long it takes to ship the PediPaws? It doesnt say on the web site.
thanks so very much


----------



## Gramfam04 (Aug 17, 2008)

if you dont mind can you tell me how long it took for them to send you the pedipaws? the web site doesnt say how long they take to ship the item and I dont want to wait forever for it...thanks so very much for any information that you can give me


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't think anyone here has ordered the Pedipaws, only the Peticure, it took 8 weeks to get mine. I have had none of the other troubles reported here.


----------



## Germanshepherd08 (Aug 25, 2008)

I ordered the Peticure and it took about 6 or 7 weeks to get and I was not charged until a few days before I recieved it. I watched the videos and followed them on how to introduce it to your pet but my 6 month old greman shepherd absolutly hates it and any time I bring it out she goes across the room and just stares at it. I've tried giving her treats when I bring it out, I just don't know why shes so scared I've never even turned it on. Any suggestions?


----------



## jendy (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm glad I searched for this thread as I was very close to getting a Peticure, but if a small Dremel would do the same, I think I would prefer to use that. The clippers only scare me because my Dachshunds nails are very black, and I only take a little off at a time. When he goes to the vet, I have them do it while I hold him. Same here, I make my husband clip while I hold the pup. I'm such a chicken! We own a Dremel but it's the industrial kind. This cordless one from Target sounds good.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

We just got a peticure, works great. I got mine within a few weeks. It only took a few days to get my dogs used to it. Their nails are much nicer using this than with cutting them. I got the kind that has the cord.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

I got the most powerful, expensive peticure after reading reviews about all the models. I wanted something that would last. I only have my dachshund poodle mix to contend with as the lab/dane manages to keep his nails short all the time from exercising. 

It took me a while to figure out how to put it together as the instructions with pictures did not match the product it came with. I THINK I put it together correctly. (don't ask me why but I hate instructional videos and..I shouldn't HAVE to see the video to figure it out)

My dog hates it. He never was a fan of getting his nails cut. I have tried it on two seperate occasions and it just didn't grind much of the nail away. I still had to cut his nails first (always fun) and then used the peticure as a finisher. For the money it cost (like 72 bucks for product and shipping) I have to say it wasn't really worth it for me. 

I am going to keep trying with my fearful dog and hope he gets used to it. It gets hot fast and the rotating piece doesn't seem very sturdy (although, honestly it might be my faulty construction)

Hope this helped! Just my opinion.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Try this to desensitize him to it.

Desensitizing A Dog To Inanimate Objects Or Noises 

You'd have to do the same if you used a Dremmel. It's the noise you have to get them used to first, then the sensation.


----------



## classicrun (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't waste your money. The first one I received was obviously defective. It was also obviously used and returned but for some reason it was repackaged and sent to me. I followed all return instructions. I even faxed my return shipping charges. Did I receive payment for them? I waited weeks. The second one finally arrived. It runs but has no parts in the box so it is unusable. Just go buy a Dremel and be done with it. I have been using one of those for years.


----------



## lilfang13 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have ordered the peticure petite for my darling little papillon puppy, Spike and he just absolutely loves the treatment it seems. If he sees me get the peticure he prances up to me and starts jumping in excitement and during the process he sits perfectly still and calm. I absolutely recommend this product. It does wonders for me and my little Spike.


----------



## JRT_Rattie_Mom (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a dog grooming salon, and was anxious to get the Peticure when it first came out, but was hearing (mostly through other groomers) that there were a lot of problem; batteries not staying charged etc. I know the battery problems have since been worked out, and I've heard the owner of the company is a very nice man that wants to make everything "right" when there are problems, but I was still hearing stories about slow delivery etc. I finally decided to just order the Peticure cap only. I needed a new cordless Dremel anyway, so I purchased one that was listed on the peticure web site to work with the cap. The cap was $19.95 I believe, and I was surprised when it came in only about 1 week. I'm very pleased with the cap & how it's working with the cordless Dremel. I groom a lot of dogs with long hair, and the cap is wonderful for keeping the long hair away from winding around the sanding belt! Our own Rat Terrier HATES having her nails clipped, and after just a few times doing her nails with the Peticure cap, she will actually just lay on my lap and fall asleep while I do her nails.. my husband couldn't believe his eyes!


----------



## Recovering16 (Sep 15, 2008)

This forum has helped me a lot and given me confidence to go ahead and order (the most expensive) one from Peticure. I'm going to get the $59 one that has a cord. I have five dogs, ranging from 8 week old Cocker Spaniel puppy, to 103 pound Lola, who is a Lab mix. I'll let you know my reaction when I've tried it (after 8 weeks or so, according to most of you).

Thanks so much.

Judy


----------



## chugmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I ordered a peticure and have not received it yet, I am anxious to see how good it works. It has been 6 weeks so should be coming soon I hope.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Apparently ours came a few weeks ago..Like, a few days after I left Oregon. So it only took two weeks I believe..maybe less..Not sure on the exact date we sent for it/received it..

My dad is desensitizing them now..hopefully I will hear news of its success/failure soon.


----------



## doxiemama (Sep 19, 2008)

I just bought this thing, tried it, and ALL 3 of my Dachshunds FREAKED OUT worse than they do for regular nail trimmings!! I am selling it! I couldn't use it on any of them. The sound is too loud. It scares them to death. I am just going to take them to the Petsmart for the trims from now on.


----------



## TheMays (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi, 

I have an Airedale that also hates getting her nails done at home. We are about to purchase the Peticure Power and just wanted to get peoples opinion about the extended warranty. I was thinking it would be worth while, but my husband thinks the company may not be around in 1 year or so if we did have problems.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Doxiemama and the mays, you HAVE to desensitize your dogs to the sound. Once you've done this, it WILL work well for you. You can't expect the dogs to just sit there with a loud strange noise and be calm. It will take a little time, but PLEASE give it a chance.

Here's the thread on desensitizing your dog to objects and sounds, use it!

Desensitizing A Dog To Inanimate Objects Or Noises


----------



## TheMays (Sep 20, 2008)

cshellenberger said:


> Doxiemama and the mays, you HAVE to desensitize your dogs to the sound. Once you've done this, it WILL work well for you. You can't expect the dogs to just sit there with a loud strange noise and be calm. It will take a little time, but PLEASE give it a chance.
> 
> Here's the thread on desensitizing your dog to objects and sounds, use it!
> 
> Desensitizing A Dog To Inanimate Objects Or Noises


Carla, I don't know why you included me on this reply. I know all about desensitizing your dog and have already read it...thank you! I do my research before buying and using things on my puppy. Thus my post on this site.

My question was about the EXTENDED WARRANTY? I just wanted to know if other dog lovers and Peticure users recommended getting it. That is it.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

TheMays said:


> Carla, I don't know why you included me on this reply. I know all about desensitizing your dog and have already read it...thank you! I do my research before buying and using things on my puppy. Thus my post on this site.
> 
> My question was about the EXTENDED WARRANTY? I just wanted to know if other dog lovers and Peticure users recommended getting it. That is it.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


http://www.peticure-grooming.com/Peticure-2-Year-Warranty_p_0-15.html

A simple search of the site would give you your answer..Or google search for that matter..

I would assume by law they would be required to replace the unit or recover the cost of it if something went wrong..Just keep the receipt or something if you are that skeptical..but I doubt it is going anywhere..


----------



## BullDog777 (Sep 27, 2008)

poohlp said:


> Anyone try the Peticure nail trimming tool. It looks interesting as it is supposed to be quieter than a normal dremmel. Just looking for options.


 It is just a DREMEl and IT STINKS!!!! I received mine today thought I ordered it in July.I have a English Bull Dog And he is a Hand full when it comes to cutting his nails. SO after seeing the commercials I thought GREAT. BUT Boy was I WRONG. DON'T BUT IT! 
If you are stead fast on buying one DON'T, Save your self $40 and go to walmart buy a dremel the so called NAIL Guard to protect you from cutting into the quick is just a dremmel attachment to catch dust .It is NOT as Safe As Advertised. You can still cut into the quick. I wanted so much to make cutting Beamers nail less stressful, I can't Believe I Fell For It.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

Did you really think it would prevent grinding off too much (and cutting the quick)? Heck I can just look at it and tell it wont stop a determined human from grinding away till the pup bleeds! It looks like it is meant to stop loose hair from getting caught in the spindle and being pulled out, or the user reaching around and getting the back of the grinder againt his or her skin. It might help in that regard but you still have to use some common sense. (Same comment if your dog "freaks" out when you suddenly start grinding away, if you have never done the nails that way before) I heard it was not built well.. and thats a legitimate question. 



BullDog777 said:


> It is just a DREMEl and IT STINKS!!!! I received mine today thought I ordered it in July.I have a English Bull Dog And he is a Hand full when it comes to cutting his nails. SO after seeing the commercials I thought GREAT. BUT Boy was I WRONG. DON'T BUT IT!
> If you are stead fast on buying one DON'T, Save your self $40 and go to walmart buy a dremel the so called NAIL Guard to protect you from cutting into the quick is just a dremmel attachment to catch dust .It is NOT as Safe As Advertised. You can still cut into the quick. I wanted so much to make cutting Beamers nail less stressful, I can't Believe I Fell For It.


----------



## cosin378 (Sep 27, 2008)

Please Help! 
I received the Peticure Safeguard and borrowed a friend's Dremel 325. When I attempt to use the Safeguard with a Dremel sanding band, I cannot close the safeguard. What Have I done wrong?

Dang, figured out the problem myself. Had to change out the chuck that holds bits in place. He evidently was using a longer one (about 1/2" in dia) than probably comes "standard" with the tool (about 1/4" in dia). Plus the big chuck is about 1/4"-3/8" longer, the the above problem.


----------



## han&sparrow (Sep 28, 2008)

My Peticure experience began, as have others', with a considerable delay in shipment and with the same phony-sounding excuses as others have described from the company's Customer Service when I telephoned to inquire. I did not go on the warpath but decided I would wait and see.

Once the machine (Elite: the larger of the two.... the corded model was not available at that time) finally arrived I found it sturdy and appealing in fit and finish, and was willing to give it a try. My three dogs were quite worried about it, obviously not knowing what it was, and --understandably-- not liking to have their feet grabbed. This is totally to be expected! I followed the website's instructions about acclimating them to the device --calm and steady, with lots of praise-- and all three allowed a brief nail-filing session the first day, with longer sessions on subsequent days. I was really amazed at how readily my dogs accepted the tool. Once they saw what was involved, each one calmed down, even my 17-year-old red heeler who for years has screamed at every attempt to trim his claws. 

We've had happy nail-filing sessions with all three dogs ever since this machine arrived. I think it is just great. The nails end up smooth and softly rounded; the tool does not bounce around or slip off the nail, and even beginners like me end up with great results. 

I think many of the negative reviews of the machine are simply unfair. It works just as the website says. The battery holds its charge and recharges well. The nailguard makes the machine BETTER than a Dremel tool, for the reasons the company gives: stability of the nail as it is held in the entry hole; no snagging of the pet's hair in the sandpaper or the twirling shaft; and containment of the filings. It is easy to clean. It is easy to replace the sanding cylinders. 

Yes, the battery heats up when recharging. Yes, you can file right on into the nail's quick, hurt your pet, and cause bleeding, but no one says the machine is magic: you have to watch what you are doing. I advise paying close attention to the Peticure website's instructions before you try to use it. 

No complaints about Peticure from here. I recommend buying one.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

han&sparrow said:


> My Peticure experience began, as have others', with a considerable delay in shipment and with the same phony-sounding excuses as others have described from the company's Customer Service when I telephoned to inquire. I did not go on the warpath but decided I would wait and see.
> 
> Once the machine (Elite: the larger of the two.... the corded model was not available at that time) finally arrived I found it sturdy and appealing in fit and finish, and was willing to give it a try. My three dogs were quite worried about it, obviously not knowing what it was, and --understandably-- not liking to have their feet grabbed. This is totally to be expected! I followed the website's instructions about acclimating them to the device --calm and steady, with lots of praise-- and all three allowed a brief nail-filing session the first day, with longer sessions on subsequent days. I was really amazed at how readily my dogs accepted the tool. Once they saw what was involved, each one calmed down, even my 17-year-old red heeler who for years has screamed at every attempt to trim his claws.
> 
> ...


Welcome to DF.

Thanks for the helpful tips. It's good to hear your dogs enjoy their nail trims. 

Things do work better when one reads instructions.


----------



## kkcakes (Oct 9, 2008)

my dad uses a regular dremmel to trim my dogs nails. we used to clip his nails, but he was always so uncomfortable, we searched for something else to do for my dog, Shelby. We saw a peticure commercial, but werent going to order it. we settled on a regular dremmel, and it works wonders, Shelby doesn't mind at all, it doenst hurt anywhere near as much as the clippers and the noise doesnt annoy him, because it is better than the clicking he used to dread. =]


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

We bought one of these and had to wait a long time to get it. It didnt work that well. It didnt help that my pug hates getting his nails trimmed and Cinnamon my lab wouldnt really hold still. We used it for a few minutes and decided that it wasnt for us, so i sold it on ebay for a profit. Its much easier just taking the dogs to the vet to get their nails trimmed when they need it.


----------



## proudpugglemommy (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks like a lot of us are having the same problem. My roommate ordered one for our dogs about 2 months ago and still nothing. Ridiculous! 

I just hope it's worth it when it gets here. Riley HATES having his nails clipped.


----------



## brindlepug (Nov 4, 2008)

CoverTune said:


> I'd also be interested to hear thoughts on this product....


i have just purchased peticure and i will have to say this product is amazing i just used it for the first time yesterday. i have 5 pugs and at first they did not know what to think of it but after a couple of minutes they calmed down. the noise is a lot quiter then a dremel. the only thing i noticed is that it tickles their paws and they twitch when it tickles there feet. the battery last quite a long time i did 3 of my pugs before the battery slowed down. it was about an hour. this peticure has save me from hurting them. i was able to get their nails much shorter the i could with clippers. all but 1 of my pugs have black nails and it is so easy to cut to close with clippers, but with the peticure i was able to see how far i was filling and this is a major plus. i would recommend this product to anyone with a pet.



proudpugglemommy said:


> Looks like a lot of us are having the same problem. My roommate ordered one for our dogs about 2 months ago and still nothing. Ridiculous!
> 
> I just hope it's worth it when it gets here. Riley HATES having his nails clipped.


it took me about 3 months to receive my peticure but trust me it is well worth the wait. it is a life saver (nail saver)


----------



## Yvette (Sep 13, 2007)

I just bought my Pedipaws the other day at Walmart. I have not used it yet.
To me it looks a bit flimsy for my shepherd but will try it on my Pug & new Shihz tzu pup.


----------



## poochmom (Nov 15, 2008)

I have used the Peticure Elite for several months and I absolutely love it!

I have a 70# German Shorthair Pointer who has really long nails and they are black, so I can't see where the quick is. She has had a couple trimmings that got into the quick and she has been terrified of getting her nails done. 

I followed the suggestions of making her comfortable with this trimmer and now she tolerates it very well. We trim a little every week and it takes just a few minutes. She gets a special tasty treat just for trimmings. 

I knew there would be a delay in delivery when I ordered, so I didn't get upset when it took about 2-3 weeks.

Mine has a rechargable battery and I have not had to recharge it yet. The guard over the grinding wheel is very nice. I use the appropriate size opening and then I rest her nail against the guard which holds it in place.

I was at my last resort with trimming her nails. I'm so happy this has worked out so well. Trust me, If it works for this girl, it can work for any dog, but make sure you follow their suggestions of getting it acquainted.

Love it, love it! I will buy another one if this one stops working.


----------



## mikenchi (Nov 28, 2008)

Akira21 said:


> Be four you buy this you may want to check this out : How to dremel a dogs nails
> 
> If you would like to purchase this you can find the here at Peticure's website.


It's mentioned in the Dremel article referenced, that the dog's fur can get caught in the dremel. My dog has very furry paws, has anyone had problems with fur getting caught in the Peticure?


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

mikenchi said:


> It's mentioned in the Dremel article referenced, that the dog's fur can get caught in the dremel. My dog has very furry paws, has anyone had problems with fur getting caught in the Peticure?


YES.. and its not good (with a dremel, I dont have a peti-thing).. ... It set us back in our "training" at least two weeks. I need to keep her paw hair trimed to avoid getting it caught on the dremel. I also found that I need to get a firm grip on the paw, and put the nail between my thumb and forefinger to hold the hair out of the way and make sure I don't hit anything excpet the nail or MY fleash with the dremel.

I wonder if the PediPaws / cure makes it any less likey to happen.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

mikenchi said:


> It's mentioned in the Dremel article referenced, that the dog's fur can get caught in the dremel. My dog has very furry paws, has anyone had problems with fur getting caught in the Peticure?


I don't know if the Peticure will eliminate the hair getting in the way, since you put the nail in the "hole" to dremel, I use a regular dremel. Catching the fur is easy to do and if your not watching the fur on the tail can get caught too. This is from Dawn Garrett's article (page one http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html) on how to dremel nails.

_You can keep the dog's fur from getting in the way and getting caught in the Dremel by using an old pair of pantyhose over the paw. Then, you just push the nail through the hose to work on it. The hose will hold the fur back out of the way. Some folks say that the hose run too easily. They prefer using trouser socks or surgical hose. I have tried this technique on my parents' toy poodle, and I was pleased with it. Though, I agree that the more durable sock is probably better than the pantyhose. I will have to try that next._


----------



## Konfetti (Mar 29, 2008)

I just purchased a pedi-paws from wal-mart today for about $22. I does not come with batteries so I needed to buy 2 C size batteries. So far my pom was afraid of the sound and small vibration but I tried the trick with placing her treats across the bed and it worked. Being that was her first session, I think she did great. I was able to hold the tool on her without her freaking out. I need to keep doing this until I'm able to cut her first nail. I hope this works. I will post again to let you know her progress.


----------



## eupolis (Dec 19, 2008)

Just a note to say that I am amazed at how quickly I received my peticure. I ordered it on Saturday and received it on Thursday following. Clearly someone has been listening to some of the complaints!


----------



## exspecialagentstarling (Jan 8, 2009)

Has anyone attempted using this product on dewclaws? My dog has all four dewclaws and they are a real problem. They grow super fast and curl very tightly against her pad. I have to pay 20 bucks every month to get them trimmed, otherwise they grow so much they dig into the pad. The other problem is she has long fur on her paws. I'd love to get this product or a dremel, but there's no point if it won't work on her dewclaws. If anyone has had success, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome to DF. 

I have a small Dremel and it works on the dew claws just fine. For the long hair (see my post #81) cover the paws with a sock or nylon (push the nails through) this keeps the hair down and exposes the nails to clip or dremel.


----------



## kirstiboo (Jan 8, 2009)

DON'T DO IT!!! Save your money. Got one in July (ordered in May!). Used it once a month til it quit on me in November. Piece of crap/scrap now. 
Last time I went to use it, I turned it on, sander wouldn't move, made a weird stalling sound then started smoking. WTF!
Seriously, don't waste your time/money with this thing
Better off going to your local Sally's or WalMart and buying the $20 Pedipaws or whatever it's called (plus $4? for batteries).


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

kirstiboo said:


> DON'T DO IT!!! Save your money. Got one in July (ordered in May!). Used it once a month til it quit on me in November. Piece of crap/scrap now.
> Last time I went to use it, I turned it on, sander wouldn't move, made a weird stalling sound then started smoking. WTF!
> Seriously, don't waste your time/money with this thing
> Better off going to your local Sally's or WalMart and buying the $20 Pedipaws or whatever it's called (plus $4? for batteries).


Some are pleased, some are not. 
I bought my Dremel at Target (I think Walmart sells the same). Brand name is Dremel 4.8v it is a small one b/c I wanted it quiet. I believe I paid around $20 and it's was a fabulous deal. You can find them in the small electrical appliance dept not in the pet section.


----------



## kine97 (Jan 9, 2009)

We bought the Peticure head/guard attachment for a Dremel. We lucked out and had the right series of corded Dremel to use with it. 

It works very well with the corded Dremel. It is noisy, but using it isn't a long chore, so it is quite doable. It has all the power we need for our dogs. The dogs (both Rott/Black Lab mix @ approx. 95 lbs. each) were a bit leary of the noise at first, but tolerate it now. It took a couple of times, and they know we won't hurt them. I would, and do recommend it to everyone who has a dog.

I have always been squeamish about trimming the dogs nails with normal trimmers. It literally made me sick to my stomach. My husband never remembered to trim their nails often enough, and the nails got a bit long on both dogs. But now I use the Peticure with no problem, and the dogs nails are where they should be in length.

My nephew bought another brand, Petipaw, cordless, I think, and he said it didn't have enough power to do a good job on his dog. He's going to get a dremel and buy the attachment, as we did, after he saw the job ours did on our big girls.

I hope this helps others.


----------



## mastiffmom67 (Jan 14, 2009)

just thought i would throw out my 2 cents, i have used a dremel on my mastiff since he was a pup, but a dremel from a manicure salon is quieter.

my kids recieved the cheap version of petipaws as a gift ( i saw them at target too) we have not tried them much on the shih tzus yet we are still giving them treats while they sit next to it so they get used to the vibrations and noise.... but i still think a human metal nail file works safer and easier on the long hair dogs and you dont have to worry about the noise or hair getting caught. might take a bit more time but neither you nor the puppies are stressed out so it goes pretty easy. And they are pretty cheap. lol

christine


----------



## MacRoss (Nov 3, 2008)

My wife and I are severely disappointed in the Peticure so far. The sanding band keeps slipping down the dremel head after a second of use making it impossible to do anything to our puppy's nails. It literally slides right off the bottom of the head. They're dachshunds and their nails aren't particularly hard, so there's really no excuse. I'm going to try and convince her to return it so we can buy a "real" dremel.

It's a complete waste of cash IMHO.


----------



## bucket1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Do yourself a favor, buy a dremmel.I purchase a peticure in oct. 2008 used it twice before it started to smoke and stopped working. (I only used the unit 2 times) I contacted peticure in Jan.12,2009.They were good enough to send a replacement which I got Jan.23,2009 I was happy to get a new one because the idea of sanding down the nails was great, that part worked well,the peticure elite not so well.The new unit worked the first time I needed it,the second time it DID NOT work.I contacted peticure again,an ask for a refund they told me sorry no refunds.They will send me a new unit after I send them the broken unit.I would rather use a dremmel tool.the peticure elite cost 60.00 plus shiping two units back I could of had a dremmmel.



eupolis said:


> Just a note to say that I am amazed at how quickly I received my peticure. I ordered it on Saturday and received it on Thursday following. Clearly someone has been listening to some of the complaints!


Wait till it stops working and starts smoking


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Bucket, I haven't had that problem, I've had mine for nearly a year nad use it regularly on both my pug and my Dobie (who had VERY hard black nails).

If yu have a dremmel, get the Dremmel attachment, it works the same, just with the more powerful dremmel. Be carful with the remmel though, it can burn your pets nail bed more easily, so use int on one of hte lower settings. 

Will Peticure send you just the Dremmel attachment?


----------



## bucket1 (Feb 23, 2009)

you may be one of the lucky ones,but i have had no luck with peticure.whats the chances of me getting two defective units in four months.


----------



## MacRoss (Nov 3, 2008)

Just a quick update:

I found that putting scotch tape around the head adds enough thickness to hold the sanding belt in place. With two small dogs, we use up about one and a half heads doing all their claws. Not too terrible, but the fact that I had to jerry-rig the thing to get it to work properly is disappointing.


----------

